

Study: Windows 7 doesn't boot faster - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10370369-56.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
pedalpete
This isn't particularly surprising.

Microsoft has been doing this for years. They did a study with Microsoft
Office, and realized that people thought the application started faster if the
logo was shown during start-up, rather than just waiting for the actual
application to start.

~~~
teamonkey
It doesn't if I'm trying to do something at the same time and the logo is in
the way. That makes it feel like it takes at least 3 billion times longer to
start, just enough time for murderous thoughts against the developers to form
in my mind.

